# Medical supply preps



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I've been thinking on this for a bit since breaking my leg. Many of us talk about prepping medical supplies for SHTF but are our supplies sufficient?

I look at all the supplies used for my leg (And that doesn't consider the metal plate, pins and screws they put in my leg).I'm just talking bandages, pain pills, antibiotic soap, splint materials, cast materials, etc.

So I think we all have a variety of medical preps but how long would they last realistically given a few major medical incidents? I definately plan on upping my game. I also plan on stocking some supplies to make life easier. 

The Dr. gave me some lengths of elastic tube sock material. (Elastisock?) I'm going to get the correct name and order some boxes of that stuff. I'm also going to get some rolls of cast material (at least enough to do a half dozen casts and cushioning bandages for inside the cast.

The other point being that if you do have these supplies they take up a lot of space.

So how many major incidents could you handle before running low/running out of various supplies?

Are there particular places you can recommend for purchasing these sorts of medical/hospital supplies?

Mike


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> but how long would they last realistically


It depends on how well you* improvise*

"Splints" are *anything* stiff you can tie to a break
"Bandages" are just STERILE cloth.
"Cast material" is Plaster of Paris


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Feminine hygiene supplies make excellent large wound dressings and they come in a variety of thicknesses.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Bearfootfarm,

Why would I improvise if I don't have to. In a medical emergency, iimprovising = significantly higher risk of morbidity and mortality. 

Just out of curiosity, how much plaster of paris do you have on hand?

As far as bandages "just being sterile cloth", why deal with that when you can get sterile bandages of different sizes and types to fit various needs. Are Ace bandages just sterile cloth?

When I run out then sure I'll improvise. But if I can afford medical supplies (including dental) then why not have them available? I have a feeling that medical supplies will be in short supply if the SHTF, especially in rural areas. I want to take steps to improve odds and anticipate issues rather than simply saying "I'll improvise".

Why improvise a stethescope when you can buy one relatively inexpensively from American Science and Surplus?

Why improvise test tubes and Ph strips (You can test the Ph of urine for example) if you don't have to? I have a small lab setup (test tubes and other glassware, bunson burner, microscope, slides and petri dishes, etc.) as well.

So "improvise" doesn't answer the question I asked. Patrice answered with an imrovisation that is based on prepping (rather than waiting for that ill fated day to improvise).

Mike.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm a clutz, I break bones. I have saved every sling, brace, crutch and any other medical device I've used since high school. I have 3 sets of crutches, left and right wrist braces, knee braces, ankle braces and a box of slings. I just need to find a source for casting material as my bone doc won't give me extra.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

My personal medical supplies are woefully insufficient. I do have a few ace bandages, antiseptics, otc meds, antibiotic ointment, gauze, tape, and bandaids. Have never broken a bone (almost afraid to say that, knock on wood 3x) and have honestly over looked the need for that type of medical prep. Glad you brought it up! I wouldn't doubt that medical supplies of any kind will be very hard, if not impossible to come by, after a shtf situation. 

Sorry about your broken leg, hope you heal soon!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> *Why would I improvise* if I don't have to. In a medical emergency, iimprovising = significantly higher risk of morbidity and mortality.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, *how much plaster of paris do you have on hand*?
> 
> ...


You asked "how long will supplies last"
If you can improvise, they last a long time.
Why* buy* a lot of expensive bandages, when bandages are just sterile cloth?

Last time I looked, I had about 20 lbs of Plaster of Paris.
Since I've lived 60 years and haven't broken a bone, that should hold me a while

Vet Wrap works a lot like an Ace Bandage, and is reusable, although I do have several Ace bandages, as well as "Rib belts" and even a pair of crutches.

Improvising doesn't necessarily involve any more risk

Does a fancy wire splint from a Med Supply store hold a fracture any better than a piece of wood, or even some rolled up news paper?

Unless your "medical emergency" is convenient enough to happen where your supplies are stored, you'd BETTER be prepared to improvise for many things


> Why improvise a stethescope when you can buy one relatively inexpensively from American Science and Surplus?


I have a nice Littman stethascope, and I also have a sphygmomanometer, although they are pretty much useless to most people, and have little to do with wound treatment


> Why improvise* test tubes and Ph strips* (You can test the Ph of urine for example) if you don't have to? I have a small lab setup (test tubes and other glassware, bunson burner, microscope, slides and petri dishes, etc.) as well


Your OP said "*medical supplies*"
You didnt say you planned to run a lab :shrug:
What good is all that without a pharmacy too?
It sounds more like you're setting up a Dr's office


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

PATRICE IN IL said:


> Feminine hygiene supplies make excellent large wound dressings and they come in a variety of thicknesses.


You remind me of when we were watching a DVD of the movie MASH and a fight scene showed the brawlers crashing into cases marked "Tampex" and one of the women in our viewing group asked why they had so many tampons in a war zone and I had to explain to her that during wartime feminine hygiene product manufactures produce large amounts of bandages for the military.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

This is timely for me. Last week a neighbor came over and asked me to stitch up a gash on his leg. I used up my last suture kit on him.

Improvising is great, but I am more in the camp of buying the supplies that are readily available, while they are cheap. Why bother making bandages, sterilizing them, and finding a way to keep them sterile when I can go to the local dollar stores and buy tons of them for a dime a piece? Right now, my time is worth more than that, not to mention adding in the cost water and/or fuel for sterilization.

I am in the habit of also periodically checking my local Goodwill and other thrift stores. They often have larger medical/home health type equipment for sale there at very cheap prices. I bring it home, wash and sanitize it well, and am good to go. 

Bearfootfarm, I must not be using my vet wrap correctly. Although I can usually get two or three uses from a piece, after that it gets too fuzzy to stick to itself. I usually use one of the Ace type elastic bandages and then use only a thin wrap of the vet wrap over it to keep that in place.

I don't get why it would be wrong for Mike to "set up a doctor's office". I can't imagine a more strategic skill to master that would be great for barter and also give others a good reason for keeping you alive and happy after the SHTF.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> :clap: :bow: :clap:
> 
> exactly
> 
> ...


Cousin who is a nurse practitioner specialized in ER (He also teaches nursing). Niece who is an RN. A couple of friends who are drs.that know they are welcome if SHTF. 

If SHTF I believe it will be easier to find trained medical personnel than the supplies and equipment they need to do their job. 

Pharmacy is more difficult. Animal antibiotics are available. Strong pain killers are more problematic. Anesthetics are a problem too. Ether is available but obviously has some drawbacks. Disinfectants and other chemicals are obviously much more readily available.

So again, You prep how you want and I'll prep how I want. I don't think "commandering" medical staff is likely a very successful strategy. Would you really feel comfortable going under the knife held by someone you commandered?

Mike


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You asked "how long will supplies last"
> If you can improvise, they last a long time.
> Why* buy* a lot of expensive bandages, when bandages are just sterile cloth?
> 
> ...


And I lived 53 years without breaking a bone. And then I did - along with tendon and ligament damage. And as far as 20 lbs of PoP holding you, what about those around you? Why buy "expensive" (and how expensive will medical supplies be if SHTF?) bandages (which are only one of many types of medical supplies)? Because I can. Why buy insurance? Why put up food? Why do anything? Why participate in this forum? You can improvise, why prep at all?



Bearfootfarm said:


> Vet Wrap works a lot like an Ace Bandage, and is reusable, although I do have several Ace bandages, as well as "Rib belts" and even a pair of crutches.
> 
> Improvising doesn't necessarily involve any more risk


Of course improvising involves more risk. If what you say is true, why do medical personnel go through ongoing training and practice? Why do SWAT teams? Why does the military? When you do things by the numbers you reduce risk. That's why you do it. There are times when you are forced to improvise but that is almost always plan "B", not plan "A".



Bearfootfarm said:


> Does a fancy wire splint from a Med Supply store hold a fracture any better than a piece of wood, or even some rolled up news paper?


Actually they do. And the types of splints I'm talking about are the ones similar to casts. What you are talking about is temporary in nature. Having spent 7 weeks flat on my back (no weight bearing on the leg) I would much rather have some thing designed for the purpose rather than something improvised. That is poentially the difference between healing properly or limping and hobbling for the rest of your life.



Bearfootfarm said:


> Unless your "medical emergency" is convenient enough to happen where your supplies are stored, you'd BETTER be prepared to improvise for many things


And that can be said of almost any prep. If you don't have them with you then of course you have to improvise. But again, your argument reduces to why do any preps at all. Do you carry your 20 lbs of Plaster of Paris with you all the time?




Bearfootfarm said:


> I have a nice Littman stethascope, and I also have a sphygmomanometer, although they are pretty much useless to most people, and have little to do with wound treatment


So the only medical emergencies you can think of are wounds? 



Bearfootfarm said:


> Your OP said "*medical supplies*"
> You didnt say you planned to run a lab :shrug:
> What good is all that without a pharmacy too?
> It sounds more like you're setting up a Dr's office


Labs are useful things. Labs can be used to make things that are found in pharmacies. These are adjuncts to addressing medical needs.

So what's wrong with having the means to set up a well stocked Dr's office?

I'd rather prep and not need to use the preps than not prep because I believe I can always improvise.

Mike


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I don't get why it would be wrong for Mike to "set up a doctor's office".


I never said it was "wrong" 
It just wasn't what I got from *the question in the OP*.

When he said "medical supplies", did you HONESTLY start thinking about *lab equipment*, or more *realistically* FIRST AID supplies?



> So what's wrong with having the means to *set up a well stocked Dr's office?
> *


That's *not the question that was asked* when I gave an answer :shrug:
If you're not a Dr, or otherwise highly trained, it's pretty pointless


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I never said it was "wrong"
> It just wasn't what I got from *the question in the OP*.
> 
> When he said "medical supplies", did you HONESTLY start thinking about *lab equipment*, or more *realistically* FIRST AID supplies?
> ...


OK Bearfootfarm, you win. You are smart and I am dumb engaged in a pointless activity. If you aren't interested in the issue of stocking medical supplies (not the same as first aid supplies) then why don't you find another thread to disrupt and leave those of us who are interested to engage in the pointless task of discussing what sorts of supplies and quantities we feel it makes sense to stock in our preps.

For those of you interested in the topic, I found a couple of interesting links while googling:

http://morningstarsaga.websitetoolbox.com/post/SHTF-medical-supplies-5775391

I found the comments on quick clot interesting. I had thought of getting some but it looks like Celox would be a better choice to stock.

I also like the pictures and explanations of his various kits. His storage cabinet looks a little bare to me (but certainly more than I have at the moment).

http://www.vnh.org/

This is more in the line of information. I haven't looked at the material in depth.

http://www.chinookmed.com/

Some interesting supplies/kits but I would want to do some price comparison.

I found this useful comment on a blog that was otherwise not so interesting:

As a Veterinary Technician, may I add a suggestion? Most people have pets but donât think about their medical care in an emergency. Some good supplies to have on hand are a muzzle (dogs may bite when they are injured), a towel or blanket to wrap up a cat so they canât scratch you, duct tape (for covering wounds), and super glue for fixing small rips in ears or covering wounds. These are suggestions for when you canât get to a vet right away, not to be used as standard practice. 
Another thing I keep in my animal medical kit is an ongoing supply of Frontline for both cats and dogs. Nothing adds misery to a disaster more than having fleas/ticks invading your space. You can buy some of your basic animal medication on online pet store sites to keep on hand as well.

http://www.prepperlink.com/index.php/survive/medical/item/52-shtf-medical-kits

This comes the closest to addressing the issue I raised in my original post but in the discussion of bulk medical kits there isn't much detail. I have not looked at the downloadable attachment "Introduction to Medical Kits".

So, others are clearly engaged in pointless thinking about these sorts of issues.

Mike


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

http://modernsurvivalblog.com/health/list-of-collapse-medical-supplies/

Another list of supplies. The comments are worth a read as well.

I did look at the downloadable PDF at http://www.prepperlink.com/index.php/survive/medical/item/52-shtf-medical-kits and it does have a list of supplies as well as estimated costs.

One thing I didn't mention in my earlier post was the issue of storing medical supplies. I have a large mil surplus medical case that has a pressure relief valve. In addition I have some large "ammo cans" that you wouldn't be able to move if filled with ammo.

Mike


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

The reason improvisation is important to me is storage. I can't store 2 cases of every type of bandage I want. I can store 2 boxes of white sheets that have many, many different purposes. This is the same reason I don't store toilet paper. I won't store anything thats purpose is comfort or convenience. I just don't have the room or the money. If the world breaks apart and I can't get to a hospital or buy medical supplies, then, as a nurse I know how to maintain aseptic technique and I'll work in the best conditions I can with as much skill as I can. There are some basic medical devices, though, that I have considered purchasing: pessaries, foley catheters, used bipap machines, surgical tools (in case I lure a surgeon to our compound), ambu-bags. My list is not comprehensive and may sound odd to you. But I could see an important primitive use for all these devices. Plain and simple, folks will die in many instances and these common everyday simple problems will cause us heartache later. Yet, there is no way I can store enough of everything I would need to fix every problem in the unknown future. Thus, we improvise.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Bourbonred,

What you say makes sense for your situation. I don't think your list is odd. It suits your perceived needs.

I have plenty of room for storage so I'm willing to buy and store more than a couple of boxes of white sheets (although I have those as well). But that's just me and my situation. I view it as not simply serving my needs but those around me - family and friends. I'm not stocking to save the world.

If you had the storage and the money would you add additional items to your preps? If you were going to stock consumables what would you stock and waht sort of quantities? (I'm allocating 10 cubic feet of storage for planning purposes.)

Mike


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> OK Bearfootfarm, you win. You are smart and* I am dumb engaged in a pointless activity.*


Did I SAY any of that?
Did you ASK about setting up a full medical facility?
Did you READ anything I *really* said at all?



> why don't you *find another thread to disrupt* and leave those of us who are interested to engage in the pointless task of discussing what sorts of supplies and quantities we feel it makes sense to stock in our preps.


LOL
I'm "disrupting " the thread because *I answered the question you asked*?



> I look at all the supplies used for my leg (And that doesn't consider the metal plate, pins and screws they put in my leg).
> 
> *I'm* *just talking bandages, pain pills, antibiotic soap, splint materials, cast materials, etc*.
> 
> So I think we all have a variety of medical preps but *how long would they last realistically *


I could have sworn everything I *said *was related *to the topic.*
But it's your thread, so have it your way


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Could we all just chill and be friends!? I think it makes sense to store the supplies you can, whether exactly the bandages or the sheets that can be torn into dressings. Even if you don't have the medical know-how to use all that is stored, chances are, SOMEONE will have the know-how and could make use of the preps you've stored. Store basic and more specialized textbooks to go along with the medical supplies. You can learn how to run labs from a book, if you have the equipment to draw and run the labs. You can learn basic suturing from books and you-tube videos - in fact, we've had a few threads on just that subject. I don't expect a layperson to be able to do open heart surgery, but being able to properly splint a broken limb, pop a dislocated shoulder back into the socket, or stitch up a gash in an arm are all within the realm of possibility for someone with the will to learn and to practice BEFORE it becomes a crisis.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have checked into just this topic. I have not been able to find dentistry supplies at an affordable cost. I do have oil of cloves, for pain, and zinc oxide powder to mix with the oil for filling materials. Other than that, still looking.

Mike, where did you get your microscope and what power is it? Another
item I have been looking for as fecal cultures could be done. A centrifuge would be useful, too.

This reminds me that bandages need to be on the list. A box here and there adds up. I just got a resupply of vet wrap. That is great stuff. Also resupplied on wormers for the animals and have de for fleas if needed. Another flea comb would be good.

As I have more things get broken or torn, I save all reusable supplies. 

If you search, there are many downloads to help with knowledge. Where There Is No Doctor is one of many. I have some training and the vets always teach me something whether they know it or not. 

Gah, I just came across reasonably priced suture kits and cannot 
remember where!!!

For meds online inhousepharmacy.biz and the Indian pharmacy, alldaychemist.com 

A couple of good herb books and garden are a good prep. Ongoing in learning as it can take a lifetime, hence the books. 

Alcohol, as in vodka, can be a good prep. Tinctures and such, as well as trade.

I cannot find a source for any anesthetic. So, if anyone needs stitching I sure hope there is ice available. I am getting a suply of steristrips as they can hold together some wounds. Tissue glue is available but cost prohibitive where I have seen it. Some say superglue. Some say that causes severe irritation.

I did order a good splinter remover and magnifiers. A small but important item. I also have a magnifiying mirror for self removal of debris in eyes. A rare earth magnet is on stand by in case of steel splinters. 

Have some rehydration therapy and the recipe for more. AtChinook med you can get it as well as concentrated iodine to add to a qt. Of water. I had to dig for them but they have them. Plus the dye strips for eyes to lok for foreign objects and tears.

I could write more but this is rambling now, hope there is some helpful tidbit.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

> I cannot find a source for any anesthetic.


Prescription required but many large animal vets will write you one to keep it on hand at least in my area of the country where it's common for ranchers to suture their own horses when necessary. Might have to look a little harder to find a friendly vet in NY.

http://www.heartlandvetsupply.com/p-2692-lidocaine-injectable.aspx


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

tab,

I have two microscopes. The first I picked up at a flea market a number of years ago. It is 40x/100x/400x and looks like it is a student/ school one. I paid a silly price for it,something like $15 if I recall correctly.

My other microscope is a digital one from MS that I picked up 4-5 years ago. That hooks up to your computer for viewing and goes to 200x. I got it on sale with a rebate online (forget where) for $50 after rebate. I don't count on this one for SHTF.

Mike


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

Other considerations are treatments for insect infestations (for humans and animals alike) as well as antifungals. A friend of mine lived in Kenya for a while and was confronted with the lack of medical supplies. One of his main concerns was bug repellent to prevent mosquito borne diseases. Items for eye care (washes, patches, opthamalic ointments etc.), an othoscope set and lots and lots of disinfectant. Lots of DIAL soap for washing patients, stainless steel buckets and containers and of course lots of bandaging materials of all sort, sutures, surgical kits and the manuals that go with them. Simply assume the worst and try to go with that. Lots of linens that can be boiled and bleached for cots, pillows, mosquito netting for beds depending on where you live, "space blankets" - whatever you can think of. My friend ended up with a rather severe worm infestation due to the lousy drinking water. He had to be treated with some pretty nasty stuff in order to get rid of the worms - so best to make sure you don't have to deal with that in the first place by only drinkng boiled and treated water. And - I know this is a very touchy subject with a lot of people and for good reason - but get vaccinated for stuff like cholera, typhoid etc. In SHTF situations it won't take long for disease to spread and all your medical prep may be in vain if you end up with something like that. Those type of vaccinations aren't common place and you may have to tell your Dr. that you're planning a trip to some third world country in order to get them...... Remember, you may have very little control over what kind of stuff you're exposed to. Treating a broken arm or leg may end up being the least of your worries.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Good ideas Celtichorse,

As I've been searching around priing stuff and getting ideas I found this for sutures:

http://www.amazon.com/Sterile-Surgi...F8&qid=1365362419&sr=8-31&keywords=suture+kit

Notice they say "in-date" on the description but the one comment says out of date. I wonder how out of date they are.

I also realized that blood transfusion kits are something I haven't had on my radar screen. I want to make sure I know blood types for all those likely to show up. I also want to find out if there is a simple way to tell blood type.

Keep the ideas coming folks. Good and useful thread for those interested in prepping medical supplies.

Mike


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Tab,
Chloroform can be made from common ingediants. I have the info here but feel it's too dangerous to post.
As to the main point. If you have the knowledge and the money and can stock up, do so. But for the rest of us, we adapt and improvise and stretch each dollar as much as we can. Also, by knowing how to improvise we can do it after the "event" to stretch our supplies even farther. I am reminded of a scene from the movie "The longest day" where one of the wounded had a leg wound pinned together with safety pins until they could get ahold of a suture kit.
As to a "lab" set up, my leanings are more towards chemical production of items ( soap, alcohol, biodiesal, etc). But i also know that to order or get any type of professional equipment ( glass ware etc) might have the various police showing up wondering if I am setting up a meth lab. I get around that by knowing improvised means ( tin can still, soil testers for pH ,etc) and having the "harmless" items on hand to create my "lab" if the day should come.
I also agree with the idea that you can do a splint with boards, etc. You can deal with a sucking chest wound with plastic wrap. It's not the prefered method, but it beats not being able to do anything.

(Please excuse any typing errors, as i am disabled and typing is difficult for me.)


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

barefootboy,

I buy labware from http://www.sciplus.com/ and have never gotten a knock on the door. And if they do knock I'm not particularly concerned. I might force them to get a search warrant but there's still nothing for them to find.

I agree with finding alternatives and stretching as best one can but if one can prep supplies to me that is the preferred approach. I really don't want to be improvising a blood transfusion if I can avoid it.

One more item I thought of that would be very useful - an autoclave. This might be improvised with a pressure cooker/pressure steamer. I need to look into the temperature required for sterilizing.

Mike.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Last time I looked, I had about 20 lbs of Plaster of Paris.
> Since I've lived 60 years and haven't broken a bone, that should hold me a while


LOL. I love that answer.

Vet wrap is great for splinting bones too. And there is that foam stuff that has the aluminum inside it for making casts? I cannot remember the name, but my kid brought home some from the ambulance bay when my wrist was broke. I have 3 rolls of it. The point is that there are other ways to improvise a cast other than plaster of paris. And you can buy the pre-plastered rolls of gauze that you just put in water to make a cast too.
Of course with 30 pounds on hand you are great. But other people might need some options. I know I don't have hardly any plaster here. LOL.

And one way that people can save money, while buying necessary supplies, is to use Jeffers or to buy multiple use products that can be used for many different things like the sanitary pads for blood loss. I had a little goat with a bleeding horn bud bandaged with cornstarch and a sanitary pad with a WM plastic bag over it at one time. If it works then it works. I guess if I had a bunch of plaster that might have clotted up the blood too, but I had cornstarch instead.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ether is an anesthetic. Don't you all remember putting little fruit flies and other creatures to sleep in your college biology or medical classes with ether? A few spritzes in the flask, put on the lid, and the little critters fell asleep for their surgeries. It works the same for horses while using a mask and other animals. We put out a lot of little mice back in biology classes with a can of ether.


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

Mike in Ohio said:


> barefootboy,
> 
> 
> 
> One more item I thought of that would be very useful - an autoclave. This might be improvised with a pressure cooker/pressure steamer. I need to look into the temperature required for sterilizing.


Yes, you can make an autoclave with a pressure cooker. Dd's biology lab book has instructions.


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

A number of these things you lot are looking for can be found at homeschool science suppliers. 

Here is a blood type test kit. 

I have all manner of lab materials and chemicals from places like the above link, Carolina Science, and Elemental Science


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Amazon sells plaster of Paris bandages - I think I might buy a package or two to have on hand.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for the link to the blood type test kit 78Parrothead. It looks like the 32 test kit is a much better value (per test). The only issue is that it has a shelf life of 2 years (refrigerated). I wonder if there are any kits that have a longer shelf life.

I was perusing the chemicals they sell as well. Interesting site.

Mike


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh, sorry. I didn't even look closely at the page. I remembered seeing them when I was looking at things to put together a forensics class for dd.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Our local close out store just bought a "truck load" of braces and supports and are selling them all for $3 each (even the ones originally marked by the previous store for $50+!!) I picked up ankle splints, wrist braces (in all sizes), and a knee thing for only $22 total. These will not expire and will be used as time goes on. I need to go back with DH and see what other kinds we should have (I only bought what we have a history of using....plus the knee immobilizer - I know our history...knees will likely be next, lol.) All things that will come in handy in this accident prone family, especially if our "office" life style becomes more "manual labor" due to some sort of SHTF.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice to see this thread back. I was totally puzzled as to why it got pulled.
You can pick up odds and ends in the most unlikely places. I got an unused, still in the package, arm sling at a house sale. And my local Wal mart has a bin of aspirins and cold capsules for $.88 apiece. 
When you spoke of centrifuges, I though of the scene from "Lucifer's Hammer" where they use a woman's nylon to sling the test tube around their heads...LOL
Knowlege is key. With it you can work around most situations. I recommend you check out "The Golden Book of Chemistry" You can get it on CD for $10 or so on Ebay. It tells how to set up a rough and ready lab.
Again, more power to those who have the time, money and situation to set up a professional level medical/bological/chemical operation. For the rest of us it's more "improvise, adapt and overcome."


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Some really great links! Know what I am perusing when there is more time.

Heh, in the state of NY lidocaine cannot be gotten from the vet. I asked. Just one more reason to move. 



This got me to thinking that there may be a sticky on why to grow poppies. If not, a search should help. Definite medicinal uses. The original directions came from naturelover and she posted it some time ago. 

This got me to thinking, I wonder if there is a good herbal topical numbing agent out there?!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

tab said:


> Some really great links! Know what I am perusing when there is more time.
> 
> Heh, in the state of NY lidocaine cannot be gotten from the vet. I asked. Just one more reason to move.
> 
> ...


You can buy Lidocaine cream from All Day Chemist. I keep some on hand in case I need to stitch someone up or someone has a bad burn.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

The cream is 5% and I found it doesn't help much  It was worth a try.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just checked, and mine are 5% too. But apply a liberal amount and wait about 30 minutes. The skin and underlying tissue will be white and deadened enough for stitches or whatever. I've used it for years and it works. When my children were small, our pediatrician had me apply some before a vaccination. That avoided any pain and kept the babies from developing a fear of the doctor.

I'm sure it's not strong enough to work for deep surgeries, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe mixing the lidocaine cream with some liquid DMSO would make it work better. I have no idea if this is safe so if anyone wants to try it you should probably ask somebody smarter than me first.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not advocating for this, but I just ran across it the other day: How to make injectable lidocaine: 
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/guest-post-how-to-make-injectable-lidocaine-hcl/

I haven't even read the whole article myself, so this comes with a disclaimer, just thought it might be interesting or helpful and planned to read it later.

Having had numerous surgeries and wound issues myself, I can empathize with Mike and understand his desire for more extensive supplies. (I had a severe trimalleolar/fibular fracture with a plate, 7 screws, two pins and two wires and spent 6 months flat on my back and another six in a cast very slowly building up to weightbearing on that leg, lol). It was almost 2 years before I walked even close to normally again (too much bone, ligament, soft tissue, and nerve damage to repair it completely anatomically). 

For the last few years, I've been dealing with recurrent cellulitis and leg ulcers with recurrent MRSA infection in that same leg/scar, so I know first-hand how expensive supplies are and how fast you go through them. I order supplies by the case just to keep up right now. Luckily, I have great doctors and have about 6 months' worth of Bactroban and Bactrim (antibiotics), Lotrisone (antifungal and corticosteroid), and Diflucan (antifungal) ahead, and I increase that a little more every month, but I pay for it out of pocket.

They don't carry heavy duty stuff like surgical instruments and things, but for bandages, wraps, tape, gloves, wound cleansers, etc., the best prices and service I have found has been through Allegro Medical: http://www.allegromedical.com/. They have great prices to begin with, but have a lot of sales, sometimes as much as 40-50% off, cheap and sometimes free shipping, and they ship lightning fast, at least in my experience. They have over 35,000 medical items listed in their storefront.

One thing they do have and I've stocked up on is Benzoin and Steri-Strips. Steri-Strips can hold a wound together, yet leave openings between strips for seepage, rather than a tightly closed wound which might allow infection to fester. The Benzoin works as a skin protectant and an adhesive to hold the Steri-Strips on longer. They use these after surgery a lot in places where they want a smooth scar and yet allow drainage. The Benzoin will take 1-2 weeks to wear off, even through soapy showers. This gives the wound time to heal on its own and yet not gape open. If placed 1/8" to 1/4" apart they allow for a nice looking wound scar, and you just let them fall off naturally. There are a couple of newer generations of this type of skin sealant, so Benzoin is relatively cheap, but still works just as well.

As for the feminine hygiene napkins, I thought they were a great idea also, but I had a problem with them. Nowadays, they're treated with something to make them more absorbent, to pull fluid to the center so that it's not sitting next to the skin and to prevent fluid from leaking out the bottom. When I tried using them on my seeping leg ulcer, I found that the longer I used them, the more fluid they pulled, essentially making the problem worse, not better. I also developed a skin reaction to whatever they were treated with. Now, I do have sensitive skin and have lots of reactions, so the average person might not have that problem, but I don't know about the drainage. 

However, once I quit using them and went back to regular medical bandages, the seepage almost immediately improved and got much better within a short period of time. I tried this experiment twice more just to see and got the same results all three times. I looked at every package in the store, trying to find some that weren't treated, but I didn't find a single one, either for menstrual or urinary incontinence use, that wasn't treated in some way. So take that with a grain of salt and use it however you will, just wanted to share my personal experience. I initially tried them because the bandages I was advised were $53 APIECE, and I was supposed to change them 2-3 times a day!  I don't have insurance, but even if I did a lot of insurance doesn't cover stuff like this, so who can afford that??

Anyway, enough for now. Sorry this is so long!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I think some tampons/pads are scented or something.

Interesting post there Callie, thanks


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

A lot of the newer ones have a dried gel in them like disposable diapers have, so it draws the moisture inside. I can see how that could be a problem with a wound. Luckily, plain old Kotex or store brand cheapies are still just cotton/gauze.

I have steri-strips and benzoin, and although the benzoin burns like the dickens, it does a good job sealing a wound, much like superglue would do.


----------

